# Moving to Tuscany / Lucca



## thefamousfive (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello all,

I previously posted about getting to Firenze but have since found that Lucca may be more suitable for price and better rental accommodation. Does anyone have any advice / positive or negative about a UK family moving there. Also I have a 4 year old I was going to put into nursery - Do Italy have free nursery car as we do in the UK?

Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Cheers!


----------

